
China’s artificial intelligence ambitions hit hurdles - yazr
https://www.ft.com/content/8620933a-e0c5-11e8-a6e5-792428919cee
======
yazr
TLDR : actual progress is slower than expected ;)

The article also mentions skepticism over China HW efforts, and and also
compute shortages, which i find surprising

I generally feel that the compute is solvable given time/funding/R&D. But i am
a software guy ..

